# I am more than likely going to have to rehome Star.



## my5kitties

He chewed an extension cable for internet access so that the internet connection is spotty. I don't want to rehome him, but I can see where my ex-husband is coming from (and please, I don't want this to be about my es-husband so kindly keep your comments to yourself). There is a no-kill shelter that we could take him to, but I would much rather have him go to a home. Is there anyone one here in the Southern California area who could take my boy? He's seven years old and the biggest lap cat.


----------



## Alzenia

Why not just get a plastic encasing for the new set of wires and spray it with bitter apple which can be found in pet stores?


----------



## my5kitties

Believe me, I've already tried suggesting that.


----------



## ~*Regina*~

Have you had him for 7 years? Why now do you want to get rid of him, is it because he chewed on the wires? Please do not rehome unless it is absolutely necessary, especailly sine your kitty is 7 years old. I would especially not give it to a shelter because she is an older cat, it will take much longer for her to get adopted. There are always other solutions, just ask us and we can help


----------



## doodlebug

my4kitties said:


> Believe me, I've already tried suggesting that.


Suggesting it and doing it are two different things.


----------



## my5kitties

I've had Star since he was a kitten. I watched him being born. And it's not that I want to get rid of him. I'm not in a position where I can ask for certain things, and, unfortunately Star's chewing on chords and cables is not negotiable. I've tried already. I already feel bad enough because Star is my heart kitty and having to give him up is tearing me apart. So please, I don't want or need any "don't rehome unless absolutely necessary" responses. If it wasn't necessary, I wouldn't have made this post in the first place.


----------



## kty78

Star lives with the ex, right?


----------



## my5kitties

my4kitties said:


> Believe me, I've already tried suggesting that.





doodlebug said:


> Suggesting it and doing it are two different things.


I know, but when you have someone who thinks the cat is the one that needs to change his behavior and that spending extra money to fix a problem that is the cat's fault, then what do you do? Remember, I'm in a unique situation. I'm not going to go into it here (but PM me and I can explain it again). I just want the best for my baby.


----------



## kty78

I am not judging, but isn't he going to chew on cords wherever he goes? Was this a first time offense? It's hard to wrap my head around rehoming him for that.


----------



## my5kitties

kty78 said:


> Star lives with the ex, right?


As do I. It's a complicated situation, but since I'm not on the lease, then technically I have no say so in this.


----------



## my5kitties

kty78 said:


> I am not judging, but isn't he going to chew on cords wherever he goes? Was this a first time offense? It's hard to wrap my head around rehoming him for that.


No, Star chewed through 10 pairs of headphones that belonged to my ex. And now, with this cable being chewed...well, I know it's going to be the straw that broke the camel's back. And yes, he probably will chew through cords and cables wherever he goes, but at least he'll have an owner that will make sure that the cords are out of the way and not blame him.


----------



## ~*Regina*~

your ex im sorry is an A**. Cant you just leave with your kitty and live with a friend or family member until you can find a place?
Sorry - this is probably not my place to say anything but I am pissed at your ex and I dont even know him, lol.


----------



## ~*Regina*~

Im sorry that your ex is putting you threw this...

A Co Worker of mine had a wire chewer too. She ended up putting those hard plastic things around every wire in the house and then anything with wires would be put away so the cat couldnt get at it. It's been working out for her, I wish you ex would atleast try.


----------



## kty78

I'm sorry, I don't know you but, can you not keep the cords out of the cat's way? You live there too.


----------



## my5kitties

~*Regina*~ said:


> your ex im sorry is an A**. Cant you just leave with your kitty and live with a friend or family member until you can find a place?
> Sorry - this is probably not my place to say anything but I am pissed at your ex and I dont even know him, lol.





my4kitties said:


> ...(and please, I don't want this to be about my ex-husband so *kindly keep your comments to yourself*).


If I could go live with someone who wouldn't mind me and my cat living with them, I would. The problem is, I've been unemployed for almost four years, and it's not for lack of looking for a job, because I have. So, I'm stuck.


----------



## my5kitties

kty78 said:


> I'm sorry, I don't know you but, can you not keep the cords out of the cat's way? You live there too.


That's what I have been doing. But there are some cords that cannot be kept out of the way, and they're too long to be put up. He had some kind of cord protector thing that was flexible, but durable enough to withstand cat teeth, but he doesn't want to spend the money to get more of it. He thinks that Star needs to change his behavior and that he himself doesn't need to do a thing.


----------



## ~*Regina*~

One of my aunts lives in CA (not sure where though, could be far away from you) and she owns 2 cats. I think one of the cats is 12yrs the other 15yrs-16yrs. I'll give her a call after work today, maybe she would take your kitty. But I am not sure if she allowed anymore at her apartment or not.


----------



## my5kitties

Thank you, Regina. Let me know what happens. I'll PM you my phone number, so you can call me directly.


----------



## my5kitties

Regina's aunt isn't able to take Star. Is there anyone else who may know of someone who could take my baby?


----------



## Alzenia

Crittercord on Amazon.com is cheap as far as price goes. Try wrapping them up with aluminium foil and double tape as well. It should not affect the internet connection because the signal is through the box. Another option is switching to a Wireless box which uses less wires. Your cat can be bored too. Get him a new toy or two. From my point of view, it sounds like your ex was looking for a reason to get rid of the cat. But I'll leave it at that.


----------



## Abbie

Oh I'm so sorry to hear this. Star is such a gorgeous boy. I'd take him if we could get him over to England! I have Evie the Destroyer already, why not make it a twosome?! I hope you manage to sort everything out!


----------



## Nan

My heart goes out to you - I hope you don't have to rehome him!

If you are still willing to cover cords, there is paintable conduit that maybe would look better on the walls to cover cables.
Amazon.com: Vantage Point WC60W Paintable Wire Cover System: Electronics


----------



## Jacq

Good luck with Star. I'm sorry your in such a difficult place.

Good luck with your situation, too. Too bad they don't have a "Owner Rehoming" section, too.


----------



## MowMow

~*Regina*~ said:


> your ex im sorry is an A**. Cant you just leave with your kitty and live with a friend or family member until you can find a place?
> Sorry - this is probably not my place to say anything but I am pissed at your ex and I dont even know him, lol.


I'll probably get blasted for this but....why hate on the ex. This is an awful situation all around but I can tell you if my ex lived with me and I was supporting us all and his dog was trashing my stuff.. I don't know that I would have been very patient for very long. 

Is it unreasonable for him to want to live comfortably with his stuff in his home without it getting trashed by someone else's pets? Just sayin'.

That said, I hope you find a nice home for Star quickly and without too much difficulty.


----------



## goombella

Yah, I feel for you and your ex too. I have 2 cats that have gone through a lot of cords. Two 300 dollar headphones of my sons, a wii, three 100 dollar macbook cords, a telephone cord, one cellphone charger, two irons, and paper shredder cord. I just tried protecting as many cords as I could and spraying with bitter apple often. They are little stinkers. My husband recently has gotten transferred to a more expensive community. We will have twice the mortgage payment and twice the property taxes, so I too am wondering if I am going to be able to afford these cats anymore. I don't think that I can give them away but I am probably going to have to set up a safe room for them in the laundry room (without irons) and wait until they grow out of this. Will they?
They are on a all canned food diet and I often wondered if it is because they don't have anything to chew. I bought some chewing toys and I tried raw wingtips but they didn't want anything to do with them.
I am planning to switch them to raw soon because I am not going to be able to afford their canned diet anymore. I wonder if they will get enough chewing that way and leave my **** cords alone.
Sorry, didn't mean to hijack. I was kind of thinking out loud. Good luck to you and your kitty and you have my sympathy, really.


----------



## Advection

I am so terribly sorry to hear this, I know what you're going through, I've been there. I'm asking all my friends that live in Cali if they can, or if they know anyone who will.


----------



## my5kitties

MowMow said:


> I'll probably get blasted for this but....why hate on the ex. This is an awful situation all around but I can tell you if my ex lived with me and I was supporting us all and his dog was trashing my stuff.. I don't know that I would have been very patient for very long.
> 
> Is it unreasonable for him to want to live comfortably with his stuff in his home without it getting trashed by someone else's pets? Just sayin'.
> 
> That said, I hope you find a nice home for Star quickly and without too much difficulty.


And I see his point. I just wish that instead of insisting that the cat is the problem, he would acknowledge his part in it, too. Granted, this cable that was chewed isn't something that can be put away, but it could have been covered with something that would have protected it from cat teeth. Star isn't just my cat, though. I've had Star from before he was born and he's a family cat. Giving him to another home isn't just going to affect me, but our kids as well. I'm not the only who's attached to him.


----------



## my5kitties

Advection said:


> I am so terribly sorry to hear this, I know what you're going through, I've been there. I'm asking all my friends that live in Cali if they can, or if they know anyone who will.


Thank you, Advection. Please let me know if find anything out. I'll PM you my phone number.


----------



## my5kitties

*An update...of sorts.*

Well, I told my ex about the cable. The reaction I got was not what I expected. After I told him, he looked at me, didn't say a word and went upstairs. It's been two days and he hasn't said anything. So, I'm guessing he's either still processing what I told him or he's still too angry to say anything. So as of right now, Star is safe. For how long, I don't know.


----------



## meow79

Alzenia said:


> Crittercord on Amazon.com is cheap as far as price goes. Try wrapping them up with aluminium foil and double tape as well. It should not affect the internet connection because the signal is through the box. Another option is switching to a Wireless box which uses less wires. Your cat can be bored too. Get him a new toy or two. From my point of view, it sounds like your ex was looking for a reason to get rid of the cat. But I'll leave it at that.


Helpful suggestions. I have a cord chewer. My bf got so pissed about her chewing through more than one cell phone charger. He got mad at me for saying it was his fault for leaving them out, but now everyone charges their phone in the bathroom (we keep them closed because she attacks the toilet paper too). DS cords.... headphones.... On that one, the human should have definitely put those away. My daughter lost a couple and I told her she had to pay for the replacements too. She can get to the cable cord but has never tried. I have thought about electrical tape maybe. I also have other cords that could use a little protection, so I appreciate the suggestions. 

As far as you and your cat go, I am going to hope that a better living situation comes along immediately. I lived with an ex husband for awhile. When I moved out I started with nothing and rented a room working a very part time job! And left my dog. When I could finally get him he was sick and my nightmare with chronic illness began (first him, then me). 

Come on job and better place to live! As much as I love Cali, if I were you I would look elsewhere. Usually works out to be cheaper in other states. Wishing you and Star the best.


----------



## my5kitties

meow79, my ex and I have four kids, between the ages of 13-20. If my younger two were 18, I'd consider leaving California. But for now, I'm staying.


----------



## blossombeautiful

Take a pipe, And put the cords thru the pipe


----------



## orrymain

I hope all is still well with Star and your ex.


----------



## my5kitties

Star is still here, as am I. We're trying to keep Star out of my ex's room, but I think it's a lesson in futility, because we're not all always going to be here to monitor him. And my ex's room is Midnight's safe place, so keeping the door closed when we're gone will not be an option. So I've making sure any chords are covered and if they can't be covered, then I go with the "out of sight, out of mind" way of thinking.


----------



## Jacq

Glad to hear you Star's still with you for now. 

I know you mentioned suggesting it before, but there are cable management ties and covers that are advertised as a way to organize cables and keep them tidy. This is one I mentioned in another thread, only $2 a pop. For a little bit more, that site also has cheap cat5 (internet cable) extensions and cords, if you still need a replacement for the one Star chewed through. There are also flat cable covers for when something runs along the floor or wall.

I understand there's only so much you can do when someone has that "It's not MY problem" attitude, but it may help someday. Good luck in the future, my4kitties.


----------

